# diy sump, auto/top off, auto declorinator,auto water change setup



## indyglyder (Jul 14, 2006)

here is a pic of the fill valve in the barrel


----------



## indyglyder (Jul 14, 2006)

this is the CO2 chamber plumbing


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice..One question though, is that 2x4 next to your reservoir the only thing holding up your sump?

- O


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That's sweet man! Looks like a reefers set up


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Orlando said:


> Very nice..One question though, is that 2x4 next to your reservoir the only thing holding up your sump?
> 
> - O



I was thinking the same thing hope its not. but other then that looks nice alot of plumbing.


----------



## indyglyder (Jul 14, 2006)

The frame is screwed to the wall studs on the left and back I needed to offset the leg to allow my snow blower to fit under it. The looks can be deciving it is plenty strong. This section of my basement is not to big. I did get alot of the ideas from reef setups. the water change is set at about 3-5 gallons per day.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Now.. pics of tank!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope that sump is covered.


----------



## indyglyder (Jul 14, 2006)

here is a pic of the tank.


----------



## indyglyder (Jul 14, 2006)

The cabinet above the sump may be removed and I'm thinking of putting a couple 10 gallon tanks for breeding and for the fry to grow.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

So.. you've got 100ft of PVC line, a custom DIY sump (sweet by the way), auto fill etc....for a 90 gallon bowfront with five fish in it? It looks like enough filtration for a 250 gallon tank!


----------



## indyglyder (Jul 14, 2006)

I have learned when it comes to filtration you can't go wrong with being on the larger side. Theres is about 35-40 feet each way, unfortunately I couldn't put the sump directly below the tank. there are 2 tanks running currently off the sump, the 90 and a 20 for breeding. theres are way more than five fish. there are over 100 young orange platys alone, which I will sell when there older. there is about 30-40 other fish in the 90 gallon. other than the rainbow fish and pearl guaramis most are small.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> So.. you've got 100ft of PVC line, a custom DIY sump (sweet by the way), auto fill etc....for a 90 gallon bowfront with five fish in it? It looks like enough filtration for a 250 gallon tank!


yeah I was totally expecting a much bigger tank (You know what this means right, *nudge nudge* time for a upgrade )


----------



## indyglyder (Jul 14, 2006)

the nice thing about this setup is I can add a tank to it with very little extra maintenance. In hindsight I do wish I bought a tank that was shorter with more depth front to back so I could have more planting space.


----------



## indovinavi (Jul 29, 2008)

the misses would NEVER go for that, no matter ANY time I would save in maintenance  very nice job though!


----------

